# CKS x Asmodus Stride



## Daniel (13/11/16)

This one is so up your alley uncle @Rob Fisher

Pre-Order (seems the black is Sold Out , bummer) 

Specs :

Product Specifications:
Output power range: 5.0 - 80.0 watts • Continuous output current: 15 - 20 amps
Atomizer resistance range (power modes): 0.1 - 3.0 ohms • Atomizer resistance range (temperature modes): 0.1 - 0.5 ohm
Battery input voltage range: 3.3 - 4.2 volts • Conversion efficiency of 93% • Bright screen current: 0.3mA • Shutdown current: 0.3mA

And now *drum roll* the pics , I'm not a bling bling type of guy but this looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

Daniel said:


> This one is so up your alley uncle @Rob Fisher
> 
> Pre-Order (seems the black is Sold Out , bummer)
> 
> ...



Yip saw this one but it doesn't appeal to me...


----------



## KZOR (14/11/16)

I am with @Rob Fisher on this one. When I look at a mod it has to greet me and this one said nothing as if it thinks it is super looking and does not need to have manners. Nope ....... the egotistical bastid needs to be taught a lesson.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/11/16)

geez thats OTT...too much bling...will be highly sought after at the saxonworld shebeen tho


----------



## Caramia (14/11/16)

But it would go perfectly with the gold Petri though, bling-bling enough, just shorting some Swarovskis

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

